# Vermessungen in Photoshop



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
ich müßte Captures von einem Videomikroskop vermessen.
Die Bilder capture ich durch die Software die bei dem Mikroskop dabei war und für die Vermessung dachte ich könnte ich ja Photoshop nehmen. Nur leider kann ich die Werte ja nur ablesen aber sie werden nicht in das Bild geschrieben und ich kann auch nicht mehrere Vermessungen vornehmen ohne die alte zu verlieren.
Hat wer eine Idee wie ich das realisieren könnte?

Viele Grüße


----------



## maxxomatic (13. Februar 2009)

Also ich weiss zwar nicht 100% was genau Du vor hast, aber es hört sich für mich so an, als ließe sich das folgendermaßen realisieren:

1. Wenn Du in Deiner Werkzeugleiste mit der linken Maustaste auf das Pipetten Werkzeug klickst, und gedrückt hälst geht ein drop down menu auf, in welchem Du das "Messwerkzeug" findest.

2. Nun kannst Du mit dem Linien Werkzeug die Strecken die Du messen und auch "auf das bild schreiben möchtest" einzeichnen.

3. Vermessen der Strecken und mit dem Textwerkzeug die abgelesenen Strecken Entfernungen an die jeweiligen Linien schreiben.

Evtl. wäre das Deine Lösung?

Grüße


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Februar 2009)

Hi,
du hast schon richtig verstanden was ich möchte.
Nur ist diese Vorgehensweise sehr unkonfortabel und dauert auch zu lange wenn man sehr viele Bilder zu vermessen hat.
Aber das ist wieder typisch Adobe erst groß Rumproleten  man hätte jetzt PS auch für andere Berufsgruppen geöffnet, wie z.B. für die Medizin aber wenn man dann mal hinter die Kulise schaut zerplatzt die Seifenblase.

Kennt vielleicht jemand ein anderes Programm mit dem das besser geht. Also wo das Vermessungswerkzeug gleich den Wert in das Bild schreibt und man auch mehrere Werte gleichzeitig verwenden kann?
Ich hab auf der Drupa letztes Jahr ein Hersteller für sowas gesehen, nur wollten die für das popelige Programm 600 Euro haben und das ist einfach zu viel für eine billige Bildverarbeitung mit Vermessungstool.
Außerdem hab ich ja schon Photoshop bei dem ich gedacht hatte das ich das damit machen könnte.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Alexander Groß (13. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

das sollte eigentlich mit einem CAD Programm funktionieren. Leider habe ich im Augenblick keines zur Hand um es selber zu überprüfen. Eventuell gibt es da günstige Shareware oder auch Freeware.


Alex


----------



## smileyml (13. Februar 2009)

Natürlich kann man mit CAD-Software auch Bilder bzw. deren Inhalt vermaßen.  Dabei muss man natürlich auf den Maßstab bzw. die richtige Skalierung des Bildes beim Import in CAD achten.

Soweit ich weiß gibt es auch ein PlugIn für Illustrator der so etwas in der Art auch ermöglicht. Müsstest du mal googeln - ich glaube aber es kostet etwas.

Ich habe mal eben bei ZDnet.de gesucht. Da findest du scheinbar auch freeware CAD-Software.
Hier der Link: ZDnet.de CAD-Software

Grüße Marco


----------



## chmee (14. Februar 2009)

@DirtyWorld :

Einige Infos mehr wären auch gut. Es sind Pixeldaten ?!
Die Bilder des Mikroskops kommen immer im gleichen Maßstab, oder ?
Nun müssen einzelne Objekte gefunden, vermessen und deren Maße ins Bild eingetragen werden ?

Dafür würde ich das Photoshop-Scripting nehmen. Das Problem ist doch sicherlich die automatisierte Objekterkennung in einem Pixelbild (welches ist gemeint, wo liegt es), und da kann Dir ein CAD-Programm auch nicht weiterhelfen.

Ich würde dem Script unter die Arme greifen und zB das Objekt in jedem Bild markieren, zB mit einem roten Punkt in Ebene 2. So sucht das Script erstmal den Punkt in Ebene 2 und daraufhin sucht es die Ränder des Objektes in Ebene 1, uU helfen Tonwertkorrektur oder andere Filter, um das Ergebnis zu verbessern ( eine Hilfsebene ). Wenn das Script dann simpel nach der größten horizontalen und vertikalen Ausbreitung sucht, dann auf Basis des Maßstabs die Größe berechnet und einträgt, von mir aus auch mit einer Maßlinie, sollte das Ziel erreicht sein.

Ach ja, eine hilfreiche Methode zum Vereinfachen von Objekten wäre das nach Farbe selektieren, danach Auswahl vergrößern um zB 10px und danach wieder verkleinern um den gleichen Betrag. Das schließt mögliche Löcher im Objekt. Jene Auswahl könnte man in eine weitere Ebene schreiben, wo dann die Objekt-Erkennungs-Methode zum Zuge kommt. Möglicherweise bietet das Scripting schon die Größendaten ( Fläche, Höhe, Breite ) einer selektierten Fläche, das wäre natürlich toll, dann bräuchte man sich nicht mit dieser Objekterkennung rumschlagen..

Ah, wenn es ein Video ist, kann man auch den Unterschied zwischen 2 Frames nutzen, um den Rand des Objekts zu finden..

Links:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/coders-talk/324921-schwarze-flecken-auf-grafiken-erkennen.html
http://objectmix.com/graphics/338759-blob-detection-marching-square-lookup-table.html
https://www.codeproject.com/KB/audi...ort=Position&view=Quick&select=2281225&fr=226
http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cach...bs&hl=de&ct=clnk&cd=12&gl=de&client=firefox-a

mfg chmee

p.s.: Könntest Du mal ein Beispielbild zeigen, um sich das Problem mal näher anzuschauen ?


----------



## chmee (16. Februar 2009)

@DirtyWorld :
Gib mal bitte ein Beispielbild, ich habe Lust, was mit dem Photoshopscripting anzustellen und Dein Problem bietet sich dafür an 

mfg chmee


----------

